# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY Stand for 50g HELP



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm getting closer and closer to finally getting everything built and running. The stand I am building is based on this design, thanks wolfenxxx.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...highlight=stand

However I had opted to use 2x4s along the bottom(runner) instead of the plywood. Also I will be running some of the left over plywood (that home depot cut for free) across the back to protect againt any side movement of the stand. And hopefully prevent the plywood from bowing in the middle due to the weight. I have 2 concerns however.

1. Will the 2x4's warp after time causing an unstable and uneven surface?

2. Would it be better to just leave the bottom plywood piece on the floor spreading out the weight more evenly then say 2x4s around the edges and under the 2 middles supports? (I live on the second floor of a triplex -plywood and 2x4 sub flooring) Right above lobby so I don't the land lady would apprechiate a swimming pool down there

btw the stand dimension are 38"L x 20"W x 24"H

Ideas? Thanks


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm getting closer and closer to finally getting everything built and running. The stand I am building is based on this design, thanks wolfenxxx.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...highlight=stand

However I had opted to use 2x4s along the bottom(runner) instead of the plywood. Also I will be running some of the left over plywood (that home depot cut for free) across the back to protect againt any side movement of the stand. And hopefully prevent the plywood from bowing in the middle due to the weight. I have 2 concerns however.

1. Will the 2x4's warp after time causing an unstable and uneven surface?

2. Would it be better to just leave the bottom plywood piece on the floor spreading out the weight more evenly then say 2x4s around the edges and under the 2 middles supports? (I live on the second floor of a triplex -plywood and 2x4 sub flooring) Right above lobby so I don't the land lady would apprechiate a swimming pool down there

btw the stand dimension are 38"L x 20"W x 24"H

Ideas? Thanks


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Coltrain:
> I'm getting closer and closer to finally getting everything built and running. The stand I am building is based on this design, thanks wolfenxxx.
> ...


Your link doesn't work for me. It would be easier to comment if I could see the design.



> quote:
> 
> 1. Will the 2x4's warp after time causing an unstable and uneven surface?


It's possible. The best way around that it to get high quality kiln-dried lumber. The lumber at my local Home Depot tends to be a little green and that can warp when it dries. If you can't get kiln-dried lumber then you may be able to buy whatever you can get and let it sit in a warm, dry place for a while (months) before you use it.



> quote:
> 
> 2. Would it be better to just leave the bottom plywood piece on the floor spreading out the weight more evenly then say 2x4s around the edges and under the 2 middles supports?


 If I understand the design then I doubt this makes much difference. I built the stand for my 150 to sit on a frame made of 2X6 lumber. The (purchased) stand for my 55 is built the same way, but uses 2x4 lumber instead of 2X6.

Roger Miller


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry bout the link.. thought it worked.

Let's try that again

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8206&highlight=stand


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the new link. Craig looks to be a pretty accomplished wood worker and has the tools to show for it. Very often people overbuild their own tank stands -- sometimes to silly extremes. Craig's design looks strong but not overbuilt.

As far as the base is concerned I don't think that the strength of the plywood base done like Craig did it vs doing it with 2x4 is an issue. Were I doing it myself I would probably prefer to have solid wood on the ground rather than plywood just to avoid some problems with plywood splitting after repeated wettings.

Partly for the same reason I would not want to put the plywood base directly on the floor. The rest of the reason is mostly because it looks a lot better the way that Craig did it.

The plywood that Craig put across the center part of the stand should be a sufficient brace. If you put plywood across the entire back of the stand then it will add weight but not a lot more strength.


Roger Miller


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

great... thanks for the advice. I'll let ya know how the build goes


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

went well... got er built. Looks nice, maybe too nice


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Pictures?


Roger Miller


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's a few


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

The lid


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

Still need doors on the stand, but other than that its all about ready for the plants and fish.


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

Start some summer vacation soon, going to finish off with some trim to hide the styrofoam and ahve everything running ( co2, lights, filter) and start gettin it planted







.

Thanks


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, but the pictures aren't working. You need to either put the photos on a web site where they can be accessed with a url or you need to upload them into a photo gallery here.


Roger Miller


----------



## Coltrain (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry bout that.. check out Coltrain's 50G Photo Album for pics









Now after test fitting everything I've run into a slight problem. There is about a 2/16- 3/16 gap on the left and right side of the tank till about 3 inches in. Seems the center of the top is slightly bowed up from the outer edges.

To be more clear.. if you look at my stand pics the aquarium sits flat from about the mid point of where the doors will be across the middle to the same spot on the other side. Just seems the edges are a lil bit lower than the middle supports.

I plan on putting styrofoam underneath the tank. Will this absorb the minor flaws of the top not being truely flat?? Should I try shimming along the edges or something along with using the styrofoam?? I am deeply concerned with this as I live on the 2nd floor of a triplex and don't need a major flood.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Styrofoam will work fine for leveling out your tank. A 50 gal tank will roughly weigh about 500 lbs after gravel, water, filters. I dont know the exact math off hand, but a 210lb man will put way more pressure on your floor than your 500lb tank will (with the bottom you have on yours). JUST FYI.

I've built several stands. Im in the middle of a stand for a 65gal tank as I write this. When i'm done Im going to finish primering it.

2x4's wont really warp over time, pick them wisely and if you can let them dry. My 130gal stand below before skinning. 









Completed:









I took these after I built it 3 years ago.

Tanks stand Im working on right now and am about go finish painting (I paint it to help protect the wood and it makes it look more finished after its completed.
Front:








Back:









I had a surplus of 2x6's so I used them on the ends and ripped the rest to 2x4 size. Plenty of interior room and you wont even know how ugly it is underneath when it's done.


----------

